# Walking or Running Alone



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

We have a walking/bike trail that runs through the outskirts of our neighborhood and I like to use it, except for one thing: I feel like a loner using it alone, so I avoid. I'd really like to start using this thing regularly but I feel that I just can't get past this. Ideas?


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

RockIt said:


> I like to use it, except for one thing: I feel like a loner using it alone, so I avoid.


...or you could see yourself as being independent. As an extreme example, do you see yourself as a loner every time you go to the washroom alone? And if someone needs company every time they go to the washroom, do you see them as being social or needy?

Also from my experience, most of the people I've seen were running alone . I say, just put on some music and go running, it might help you from thinking too much about other things.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've seen a lot of people using the trail near me by themselves including myself, but i know what you mean i do get self conscious when alone. I'd say just try to remind yourself that its not weird to walk by yourself it only seems that way in your head, and just focus on surroundings or music if you have it, that's what i try to do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RockIt said:


> We have a walking/bike trail that runs through the outskirts of our neighborhood and I like to use it, except for one thing: I feel like a loner using it alone, so I avoid. I'd really like to start using this thing regularly but I feel that I just can't get past this. Ideas?


Just Rock It, RockIt.

It is there for your use - you pay for it.

I run the streets in my city. The cops know me (I graduated high school with one of em). I have had may things happen. :lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

There's a sidewalk behind my building that circles a pond. I wish I could walk but I just hate the feeling that people will be watching me.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I think it is more of the awkward feeling that occurs when I pass someone going the opposite way as me. You know, that moment where you look at the person and say "Hi", hope for a response, and feel a little weird. The trail here is unlike a mall, city street, or any other place for that matter. Most people you pass by at least acknowledge your presence somehow. It just feels strange. Ranging from the "looking into your soul" type looks to just the simple "hellos."


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Nameless said:


> ...or you could see yourself as being independent. As an extreme example, do you see yourself as a loner every time you go to the washroom alone? And if someone needs company every time they go to the washroom, do you see them as being social or needy?
> 
> Also from my experience, most of the people I've seen were running alone . I say, just put on some music and go running, it might help you from thinking too much about other things.


Points are both valid and useful. Thanks.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

*Go for it!*

I think you should face your fears and like Nike, "JUST DO IT!". I know it's easier said than done. I have the exact same insecurity, which is why for months now I have avoided getting in to running like I would like to...that and laziness...lol.

Once you do it I know you'll feel much better about yourself, and it will be easier the next time and the next. No one will care, and if they do who cares! They clearly have way too much time on their hands if they do care to notice and stare longer than necessary at you. :clap Good luck! I know you can do it. :idea Be my inspiration! If you do, I promise I will. :yes


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I love walking by myself but I do feel vulnerable since I'm a small, young girl in the middle of a trail in the forest. There's a lot of weird people wandering around. And bears.

But a lot of people walk/jog by themselves. It's the people who go out with their whole families that get on my nerves. Hay lady, I don't care if you bring all 8 of your kids on the trail...just stay out of my way! Jeez.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

CynicalOptimist said:


> I think you should face your fears and like Nike, "JUST DO IT!". I know it's easier said than done. I have the exact same insecurity, which is why for months now I have avoided getting in to running like I would like to...that and laziness...lol.
> 
> Once you do it I know you'll feel much better about yourself, and it will be easier the next time and the next. No one will care, and if they do who cares! They clearly have way too much time on their hands if they do care to notice and stare longer than necessary at you. :clap Good luck! I know you can do it. :idea Be my inspiration! If you do, I promise I will. :yes


Thanks! I love your signature. So true. :clap

Ok, I'll let you know how it goes. Now that I have someone counting on me...lol. The pressure's on.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

RockIt said:


> Thanks! I love your signature. So true. :clap
> 
> Ok, I'll let you know how it goes. Now that I have someone counting on me...lol. The pressure's on.


Thanks for the compliment. No prob. Ya, let me know how it goes. Do it as soon as you can...maybe even now, if you can...while you can remember and feel motivated about it. Ya...the pressure is on now...lol. Don't mess up I'm counting on you! Just kidding....kinda. :teeth Lol.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Go for it, there is absolutely nothing wrong with walking/running on your own. Plus if/when you eventually get someone to run with you'll be much more able to keep up.


Go now!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Geez, I do about 90% of most everything alone these days including all my running. I am usually trying too hard to notice most people except maybe for an attractive woman and that is just in passing. It has never occurred to me that running alone could be seen as loner activity. I actually get quite a few greetings when I am running along so I don't think people think that way.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

RockIt said:


> I think it is more of the awkward feeling that occurs when I pass someone going the opposite way as me. You know, that moment where you look at the person and say "Hi", hope for a response, and feel a little weird. The trail here is unlike a mall, city street, or any other place for that matter. Most people you pass by at least acknowledge your presence somehow. It just feels strange. Ranging from the "looking into your soul" type looks to just the simple "hellos."


 Yeah. I hate that too.


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

If you force yourself to get out there and keep doing it you might not feel as self conscience about it. I hike a mountain every morning here, and at first I felt like everybody was watching me and didn't think I could get over it. But I kept forcing myself to do it, and now I don't even think twice about it.


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

Hello all, I go to the gym almost everyday to help me with major depression and social anxiety. I say hello to some and sometimes a friendly smile or conversation. i mainly train on the exercise bike and push myself really hard to burn off my stress. A lot of the time no conversation but some times i say hello and smile and have a friendly conversation, this for me is great, but alos frustrating as i have been trying to find a training partner for over 6 months. now i just try and enjoy the time in the gym. I no the feeling of lonliness, even when the gym is packed i quite often feel this way but i keep going and keep trying, anyway goodluck my main battle is depression and medication are not working.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I see a lot of people running alone here in Central park in NYC. Lone runners and lone bikers. I even seen lone soccer players practicing. So its normal from what I see.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Btw, I wasn't stating that I think that people who walk by themselves, etc are loners. I don't believe that at all. I am just saying that it is how I feel personally when I am out walking, running or biking. It is a false perception of reality for me. :sus



nycdude said:


> I see a lot of people running alone here in Central park in NYC. Lone runners and lone bikers. I even seen lone soccer players practicing. So its normal from what I see.


Yes, completely normal. Thing is I'm not.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

There is a local walking trail 10 minutes drive from me, I've only gone once alone and it did feel a bit weird. Apart from a jogger I was the only one by myself.
Everyone else around were young groups laughing and having fun, or couples and families. No one really batted an eyelid at me though, I say just go if you really want to! It'll get easier after the first few times.


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

On the trail near where I live, most of the people that I run into are running or biking alone. Personally, I see running as more of a solo activity. I doubt that anyone's going to think it's weird or anything if you're by yourself.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

i don't understand running/exercising with other people... doesn't it just create conflict if you and the other person are at different fitness levels? i guess everyone is different. 

in any case, i think once you get out there and do it, you will realize that its not all that awkward. when i pass people running in the park they tend to ignore me... and i them... and of course the best thing about running is that even if you must pass someone, two seconds and its over 
it just seems like the more you avoid it, the more it will build up in your head as something scary, when its really not as scary as you fear it is.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

In my neighborhood, it's not uncommon for people to be out exercising alone. Even women. It is a very safe neighborhood, and I go for late evening walks alone almost daily. I make up for the lack of company by listening to audiobooks on my mp3 player.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If you say hi and they don't respond -> you 1, them ZERO.

I run alone - I get _catcalled_. The ladies all want some of my millenniummanliness! The dudes are JEALOUS!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I get catcalled and honked at when I'm out walking, even wearing everyday, nondescript clothes. It fills me with rage that some men think it's acceptable to do that. I've done absolutely nothing to attract their attention or show any interest in them. It just serves to remind me of the power imbalance and that I'm never truly safe out on my own.


----------



## PetePain (Sep 8, 2011)

I just got home from running. I run every two days and it has become one of my favorite activities in the last couple of months ! I've never felt that well in a long time !!

RockIt, I think the point that running alone isn't strange has been clearly made. 

I personally don't like running with others ( I can't run, breathe and lead a conversation at the same time -yet) and 98% of people I see running are running alone, too - they are all miserable loners, I guess :b.


As for greeting...that may be a culturual thing. I live in Germany and I have never ever been greeted by another runner coming my way. We just don't do it. Americans may be different, I don't know. 

It would be a huge mistake to skip this wonderful sport. There is a clinical study that says that running is as effective as taking SSRI's with regard to depression.
The fact that running is increasing neurogenesis,i.e. the production of new nerve cells, has been documented in numerous studies on mice. But what am I writing...it just feels great, that's the most important point. Only the beginning is tough,lol.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

RockIt said:


> We have a walking/bike trail that runs through the outskirts of our neighborhood and I like to use it, except for one thing: I feel like a loner using it alone, so I avoid. I'd really like to start using this thing regularly but I feel that I just can't get past this. Ideas?


People who can't do things on their own are the weak ones. Believe me it is ok if you find a partner, but if you are running alone you are doing something that most people don't have the courage to do.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

i like walking alone in the woods. running too, although i usually walk.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> If you say hi and they don't respond -> you 1, them ZERO.
> 
> I run alone - I get _catcalled_. The ladies all want some of my millenniummanliness! The dudes are JEALOUS!


Good point, mm. And kudos on the catcalling. Do you score those as a 100? :boogie


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with being out on your own ... I go for walks by myself all the time and I've never got a funny look or anything ... I see other people by themselves ... I really don't see how it's a problem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RockIt said:


> Good point, mm. And kudos on the catcalling. Do you score those as a 100? :boogie


If they are good-looking and in my age bracket....yep :lol


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

I aways run alone, it doesn't bother me. 

Perhaps you could find a running group or club to run with, if company is what you seek.


----------



## cities (Oct 1, 2011)

I like to running, and I run alone.

It can help relieve stress, social anxiety, etc.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

RockIt said:


> We have a walking/bike trail that runs through the outskirts of our neighborhood and I like to use it, except for one thing: I feel like a loner using it alone, so I avoid. I'd really like to start using this thing regularly but I feel that I just can't get past this. Ideas?


Good for you for walking/running/biking on this trail. Many people walk alone, run and bike alone so you are definitely NOT alone in this. I used to walk with coworkers' but since I changed jobs, I stopped walking at lunch and it is not convenient to walk after work. I am hesitant as a woman to walk by myself so I use a Leslie Sansone tape for indoor walking. However, I prefer walking outdoors much more, it makes me feel more alive and it is fun.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Find someone to walk with... or a few dogs.. 

I feel ya though. With a couple dogs, a backpack, and ipod headphones its better..


----------



## Camron (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice sharing.
I just got home from running. I run every two days and it has become 
one of my favorite activities in the last couple of months ! I've never felt 
that well in a long time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep - I run four days a week myself. 
I was supposed to run tonight, but it was 9c/48F and raining with wind. It would have been a mess. Tomorrow, subtract most of the rain. I am going to run :lol.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't work out in public, but we do have lots of sidewalks in my quiet town, and most people walk or run alone.

Personally, if I did run these trails, I'd do it alone. I don't want anyone slowing me down, and I don't want to slow anyone down.

The only walking activity I like to do with others is hiking.

Even the stay-at-home moms stroll their babies around alone.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Put a sack of potatoes in a pram, cover it with a blanket, flip down the hood and take the trail.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Most of the people I see running are alone. Unfortunately, most people walking aren't. This means I typically start off feeling ok but then if I get tired and take a break... I start to feel awkward. Maybe shorter runs from now on.


----------

